# The Composite Requiem for the Flute



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

Hello,

A dear friend of mine passed away some time ago. He was a positively angelic person and a human rights activist. I am an intermediate level flutist who wants to honor his memory and I recently came up with the idea of creating a composite requiem as a funereal tribute. The project involves taking the most striking or popular movements of various Masses (Requiems in particular) and arranging them for either solo flute or flute with piano/organ accompaniment.

Here are the rules I came up with so far:

A. One movement from each work, which should be a Mass (preferably a Requiem). 
B. One movement per composer. The more the variety, the better. Exceptions not impossible, perhaps for Fauré and/or Mozart.
C. A total of 7-15 movements, depending on complexity and length. 
D. The composite requiem shall follow the general sequence of the Requiem texts, from _Introit_ to _In Paradisum (_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_for_the_Requiem_Mass#Common_texts).

Below are some movements that are strong, if not final candidates:

1. Johann Sebastian Bach, _Mass in B Minor: Kyrie_
2. Gabriel Fauré, _Requiem:_ _Introit & Kyrie_
3. Ludwig van Beethoven, _Missa Solemnis in D Major:_ _Gloria _
4. Antonin Dvorak, _Requiem:_ _Dies Irae & Tuba Mirum_
5_. _Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart,_ Requiem in D Minor: Confutatis_
6. Andrew Lyold Webber, _Requiem_: _Pie Jesu_
7. Gabriel Fauré, _Requiem_:_ In Paradisum_

I would appreciate it if the forum community can suggest more pieces for this composite arrangement. I will carefully listen and consider every work mentioned. I welcome comments, questions, suggestions of every kind.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I only know Mozart’s requiem, appropriate for a funeral would be introitus or lacrimosa I think


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

EvaBaron said:


> I only know Mozart’s requiem, appropriate for a funeral would be introitus or lacrimosa I think


Thank you. Mozart's _Requiem_ is very popular and popularity is a factor I am taking into consideration. There are four movements I am attracted to in particular: _Dies Irae, Rex Tremendae, Confutatis,_ _Lacrimosa. _Perhaps two out of four? Also, to clarify: this will not be performed at a funeral per se. I missed his funeral due to COVID-19 restrictions. Rather, it will be an artistic tribute.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

I hope you will share your final choices with us. I've played at weddings but never at a funeral that I can remember. It looks like you have some good choices so far. One possibility that doesn't meet at least one of your criteria since it does not follow the traditional Latin text, but is very beautiful, is the soprano solo Now You Know Sorrow from Brahms' German Requiem.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Kursat Christoff Pekgoz said:


> Thank you. Mozart's _Requiem_ is very popular and popularity is a factor I am taking into consideration. There are four movements I am attracted to in particular: _Dies Irae, Rex Tremendae, Confutatis,_ _Lacrimosa. _Perhaps two out of four? Also, to clarify: this will not be performed at a funeral per se. I missed his funeral due to COVID-19 restrictions. Rather, it will be an artistic tribute.


I also really like those 4 movements. But the easiest one to transcribe would probably be tuba mirum since it puts a single instrument in the spotlight. It is also very beautiful so that could be a good one to think about as well


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Durufle Requiem, "Pie Jesu"


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Kursat Christoff Pekgoz said:


> I would appreciate it if the forum community can suggest more pieces for this composite arrangement. I will carefully listen and consider every work mentioned. I welcome comments, questions, suggestions of every kind.


Greetings.
I recall that 4 months ago a "Christoff" joined TC inquiring about flute music for a memorial.
During that time, I had nominated several pieces for flute - such as a flute solo work by Jolivet.

Now you've returned (with a full name) with adjusted criteria: the source must be a Mass or Requiem.

Below are some contributions:

1962 Missa Uxor Tua by Jolivet
1963 Requiem by Wilfred Josephs
1964 Vagn Holmboe's Requiem for Nietzsche
1977 Maurice Ohana's Messe
1982 Requiem by Renaud Gagneux
1983 Gilbert Amy's Missa cum jubilo
1984 Requiem by Andrew Imbrie

Perhaps this is more variety that anticipated ... but at least you are open to suggestions.
Even if these all don't get used in the end result, these requiems/masses shall receive (I hope) all consideration due.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I would fit in : Verdi Requiem part: Agnus Dei ( original for mezzo and soprano) 
But perhaps the best of al silence.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

My advice would be studying the texts of the requiem mass and only include the segments that deal with hope, consolation and peace of mind. And not those associated with hell and eternal damnation.
In the modern Catholic liturgy, there's no room anymore for the Dies Irae and Libera Me, because the focus is on the concept of resurrection, not judgement.


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

fluteman said:


> I hope you will share your final choices with us. I've played at weddings but never at a funeral that I can remember. It looks like you have some good choices so far. One possibility that doesn't meet at least one of your criteria since it does not follow the traditional Latin text, but is very beautiful, is the soprano solo Now You Know Sorrow from Brahms' German Requiem.


Thank you for the nice words. I will be happy to share my final choices, as well as the final product (although it may take another year or so, perhaps a bit more, since I am juggling various duties and tasks. I also need to upgrade my flute, among other things). Brahms is unfamiliar territory for me except his Symphonies 1 and 4, and the obvious _Hungarian Dances_. I did listen to _Now Ye Know Sorrow_. 



EvaBaron said:


> I also really like those 4 movements. But the easiest one to transcribe would probably be tuba mirum since it puts a single instrument in the spotlight. It is also very beautiful so that could be a good one to think about as well


I have been transcribing video game melodies by ear over the last two months, some of which is quite complex. I think I can handle the transcription/arrangement part, especially since I will be working with sheet music instead of capturing every note by ear. I would rather avoid extremely fast and virtuosic passages but Requiems do not generally have those.



SanAntone said:


> Durufle Requiem, "Pie Jesu"


Thank you for the suggestion. I listened to Duruflé's _Requiem_ a month or so ago. While I have not yet made any final decisions, Webber's _Pie Jesu_ is a wildly popular piece that appeals to "mainstream" ears. Do you like any other movements in Duruflé's _Requiem_, or in any other requiems?


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

Prodromides said:


> Greetings.
> I recall that 4 months ago a "Christoff" joined TC inquiring about flute music for a memorial.
> During that time, I had nominated several pieces for flute - such as a flute solo work by Jolivet.
> 
> ...


Yup, that was me also. While that thread garnered some interesting advice, I was unable to craft a meaningful sequence from the materials suggested. I have now settled on the idea of following the structure of the Latin Mass, although this is more than a little paradoxical since I am transcribing the music for an instrument (i.e. no lyrics). I will carefully listen and study the requiems you suggest. Meanwhile, would you like to narrow down your suggestions to specific movements? Which movement in each requiem captures the distinctive quality of each composer?



Rogerx said:


> I would fit in : Verdi Requiem part: Agnus Dei ( original for mezzo and soprano)
> But perhaps the best of al silence.


Thank you for the suggestion. I like Verdi's _Sanctus_ the best, I think. What is your favourite recording of Verdi's _Requiem_? Mine is this version by Gustavo Dudamel: 








RobertJTh said:


> My advice would be studying the texts of the requiem mass and only include the segments that deal with hope, consolation and peace of mind. And not those associated with hell and eternal damnation.
> In the modern Catholic liturgy, there's no room anymore for the Dies Irae and Libera Me, because the focus is on the concept of resurrection, not judgement.


That reminds me of Fauré -- who purposefully omitted _Dies Irae_. Interesting, since I have never considered that angle before. I like energetic and even tempestuous music, so I cannot quite imagine a Requiem without _Dies Irae_! I even considered grafting two _Dies Irae_ sequences, by Verdi and Dvorak respectively.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kursat Christoff Pekgoz said:


> Yup, that was me also. While that thread garnered some interesting advice, I was unable to craft a meaningful sequence from the materials suggested. I have now settled on the idea of following the structure of the Latin Mass, although this is more than a little paradoxical since I am transcribing the music for an instrument (i.e. no lyrics). I will carefully listen and study the requiems you suggest. Meanwhile, would you like to narrow down your suggestions to specific movements? Which movement in each requiem captures the distinctive quality of each composer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me unbeatable.


And for sentimental reasons the Solti with Sutherland.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Kursat Christoff Pekgoz said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I listened to Duruflé's _Requiem_ a month or so ago. While I have not yet made any final decisions, Webber's _Pie Jesu_ is a wildly popular piece that appeals to "mainstream" ears. Do you like any other movements in Duruflé's _Requiem_, or in any other requiems?


The Duruflé _Requiem_ is among my favorite works, maybe my favorite of all. I suggested the "Pie Jesu" because it could easily work as a stand-alone piece, transcribed for flute (which I assumed you intend to do). 

I don't know what to make by your reference to "Webber's _Pie Jesu" _is that Julien Webber? If so I am unaware of it since I don't normally listen to his recordings.

Anyway, good luck with your project, but the Duruflé piece is my only suggestion.


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> For me unbeatable.
> 
> And for sentimental reasons the Solti with Sutherland.


I just discovered the Solti recording, which has been uploaded to YouTube by a kind soul. I am already halfway through and it is amazing so far. I am going to include a Verdi passage for sure, since his _Requiem_ is just so iconic. I just need to decide which movement would work best.



SanAntone said:


> The Duruflé _Requiem_ is among my favorite works, maybe my favorite of all. I suggested the "Pie Jesu" because it could easily work as a stand-alone piece, transcribed for flute (which I assumed you intend to do).
> 
> I don't know what to make by your reference to "Webber's _Pie Jesu" _is that Julien Webber? If so I am unaware of it since I don't normally listen to his recordings.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your project, but the Duruflé piece is my only suggestion.


Thank you for the suggestions. I was referring to Andrew Lloyd Webber, as per my original post. His _Pie Jesu_ has been performed many times, with tens of millions of viewers online. Below is one recording:






It might still be possible to incorporate the Duruflé piece if I take liberties with the hypothetical structure and include two _Pie Jesu_ movements instead of one. I am toying with the possibility of incorporating two _Dies Irae_ movements (Verdi and Dvorak) already, so it might not be out of question.

P.S. Yes, I intend to transcribe/arrange the chosen works either for solo flute or for flute + piano.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Kursat Christoff Pekgoz said:


> Thank you for the nice words. I will be happy to share my final choices, as well as the final product (although it may take another year or so, perhaps a bit more, since I am juggling various duties and tasks. I also need to upgrade my flute, among other things). Brahms is unfamiliar territory for me except his Symphonies 1 and 4, and the obvious _Hungarian Dances_. I did listen to _Now Ye Know Sorrow_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a better flute, I can put you in touch with some of the world's top experts. (I have no affiliation with any of them.) There are still some bargains to be had in fine instruments here in the US, especially if one is willing to buy something used, or even vintage. You can PM me if you wish. Again, good luck with your project.


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

fluteman said:


> If you want a better flute, I can put you in touch with some of the world's top experts. (I have no affiliation with any of them.) There are still some bargains to be had in fine instruments here in the US, especially if one is willing to buy something used, or even vintage. You can PM me if you wish. Again, good luck with your project.


Hello,

Sure, I would appreciate that. The caveat is, I am currently living in Turkey and I'd rather buy a flute that I can try out first. This may rule out buying an instrument from American sellers. I used to own a Muramatsu EX-III-GBE, an instrument of adorable timbre and flexibility. I sold the instrument at a time when I thought I'd given up on music altogether, but time proved otherwise. I have upcoming appointments with two flute experts here, one of whom produces handmade wooden headjoints. I am also in ongoing communication with a Viennese shop that specialises in Muramatsu flutes.

Anyway, I don't want to derail this discussion so I'll PM you instead.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Kursat Christoff Pekgoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sure, I would appreciate that. The caveat is, I am currently living in Turkey and I'd rather buy a flute that I can try out first. This may rule out buying an instrument from American sellers. I used to own a Muramatsu EX-III-GBE, an instrument of adorable timbre and flexibility. I sold the instrument at a time when I thought I'd given up on music altogether, but time proved otherwise. I have upcoming appointments with two flute experts here, one of whom produces handmade wooden headjoints. I am also in ongoing communication with a Viennese shop that specialises in Muramatsu flutes.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to derail this discussion so I'll PM you instead.


I responded to your PM. The people I mentioned could direct you to colleagues in Europe if need be. Anyway, the main thing is, your project sounds interesting and please let us know how it works out.


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

fluteman said:


> I responded to your PM. The people I mentioned could direct you to colleagues in Europe if need be. Anyway, the main thing is, your project sounds interesting and please let us know how it works out.


Thank you so much for this. Meanwhile, I am progressing with my homework.

1. Dvorak, _Requiem_. A favorite of mine. What other movement other than his _Dies Irae & Tuba Mirum_ might fit into the composite requiem? I need to listen to it once more with that question in mind.
2. Bruckner, _Requiem._ Never listened to it before. I love Bruckner's symphonies, though.
3. Donizetti, _Requiem._ Again, never listened to this before.
4. Jolivet, _Messa Uxor Tua._ Interesting short piece. I wonder if I can find the sheet music for it.
5. Maurice Ohana, _Messe_. Odd, lush, vibrant. Not appropriate for this project, however.
6. Duruflé, _Requiem. _I listened to it twice and read parts of the score but it just did not "click" in my brain. Thinking of giving it another shot, though.
7. Berlioz, _Requiem. _Listened to it once and I was quite neutral towards it. Looking forward to a second try. His symphonic work is great, so I am not sure why his Requiem doesn't strike me as fantastic.
8. Holmboe, _Requiem for Nietzsche._ Rather promising. Reminiscent of Shostakovich and Wagner in some passages.
9. Verdi, _Requiem._ Another favorite. Listened to Solti's version featuring Pavarotti and Sutherland. I am just unsure which movement exactly I should choose. _Dies Irae_? _Sanctus_? _Agnus Dei_?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kursat Christoff Pekgoz said:


> Thank you so much for this. Meanwhile, I am progressing with my homework.
> 
> 1. Dvorak, _Requiem_. A favorite of mine. What other movement other than his _Dies Irae & Tuba Mirum_ might fit into the composite requiem? I need to listen to it once more with that question in mind.
> 2. Bruckner, _Requiem._ Never listened to it before. I love Bruckner's symphonies, though.
> ...


Agnus Dei, so serene, I love the Libra Me on the end but a bit long for your purpose.


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

Hello,

I think I finalized the structure of the composite Requiem, with 12 movements. Green font marks final decisions, while yellow font marks pending decisions.

1. Bach, _Mass in B Minor: Kyrie Eleison_ (dur. ~11 minutes) 
2. Beethoven, _Missa Solemnis: Gloria in Excelsis 2.1_ (~5 minutes)
3. Verdi, _Requiem: Dies Irae_ (~2 minutes)
4. Dvorak, _Requiem: Dies Irae _(~2.5 minutes)
5. _Rex Tremendae _(Mozart?)
6. _Confutatis _(Mozart?)
7. Mozart, _Requiem: Lacrimosa _(~3.5 minutes)
8. Duruflé, _Requiem: Sanctus _(~3.5 minutes)
9. Saint-Saëns,_ Requiem: Agnus Dei _(~8.5 minutes)
10. Webber, _Requiem: Pie Jesu_ (~3.5 minutes) 
11. _Libera Me_ (Fauré?)
12. Fauré, _Requiem: In Paradisum_ (~3.5 minutes)
*Total: 43 minutes*

If I were to get rid of the "one composer only" rule, I could neatly finish the list (marked in purple). However, this would sacrifice variety for the sake of popularity.



Rogerx said:


> Agnus Dei, so serene, I love the Libra Me on the end but a bit long for your purpose.


The movements I have chosen so far are fairly short, except the Bach intro, and I could probably accommodate another long passage. Right now, the total length of all finalized movements is around 43 minutes.


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

I went through the relevant works of the following composers so far: Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Fauré, Dvorak, Verdi, Bruckner, Berlioz, Webber, Saint-Saëns, Duruflé, Gagneux, Jolivet, Ohana, Holmboe, Donizetti, Brahms, Imbrie, Gassmann, Bárdos. There are three spots left and I am trying to choose between the following candidates (although I am still open to all suggestions and comments).

_Introit (Requiem Aeternam): _Dvorak, Gassmann
_Domine Jesu Christe:_ Duruflé, Bruckner
_Rex Tremendae:_ Berlioz, Mozart, Saint-Saëns, Gagneux
_Recordare:_ Gassmann
_Confutatis:_ Mozart, Donizetti
_Libera Me:_ Fauré, Verdi, Bárdos


----------



## Kursat Christoff Pekgoz (5 mo ago)

I will be posting regular updates here as I progress with this project. Here is the very final list, one movement per composer:

1. Bach, _Mass in B Minor: Kyrie Eleison_ (~11 minutes)
2. Beethoven, _Missa Solemnis: Gloria 2.1_ (~5 minutes)
3. Verdi, _Requiem: Dies Irae_ (~2 minutes)
4. Dvorak, _Requiem: Dies Irae _(~2.5 minutes)
5. Berlioz, _Rex Tremendae _(~5.5 minutes)
6. Donizetti, _Requiem: Confutatis _(~2.5 minutes)
7. Mozart, _Requiem: Lacrimosa _(~3.5 minutes)
8. Duruflé, _Requiem: Sanctus _(~3.5 minutes)
9. Saint-Saëns,_ Requiem: Agnus Dei _(~8.5 minutes)
10. Webber, _Requiem: Pie Jesu_ (~3.5 minutes)
11. Bruckner, _Libera Me _(~4 minutes)
12. Fauré, _Requiem: In Paradisum_ (~3.5 minutes)
*Total: ~55 minutes*

I also finished collecting sheet music. I was able to find scores for all pieces except Donizetti's _Confutatis,_ which I will be transcribing by ear. The raw compilation is here:








Requiem For Angelucci, First Draft | PDF | Musical Compositions | Choral Music


The first draft of Requiem for Angelucci, i.e. the Composite Requiem (for the flute). This version consists of raw sheet music without transcription/arrangement. There is no readily available sheet music for Donizetti's Confutatis, so I will transcribe that piece by ear.




www.scribd.com


----------

